# Using existing database from another program



## supanatral (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a program that is only created for windows and I want to make a mac alternative. All it is, is a program that has a 150MB database and the rest of the program is really small because all it does is read the database.

My issue starts at the very beginning. How do I figure out what kind of database it uses?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 4, 2009)

'twould be helpful to know what Windows application you're asking about...


----------



## supanatral (Mar 4, 2009)

Ya, unfortunately it won't be a program anyone here would know. It's a program only released to a select few. Is there a way to figure out what kind of database it is?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 4, 2009)

You would be surprised what you will find out here, if you offer the name of the app.

You may be able to get clues about the database from the database file itself. The structure of the database will usually relate to (perhaps) runtime code that may directly link to common database usage.
Try contacting the developer. Often, the developer of the software can be quite responsive, especially with a very small distribution.


----------



## supanatral (Mar 4, 2009)

How could I figure out the database structure.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 4, 2009)

By structure, I mean what kind of database file is it? 
Does the data filename have an extension?
Is it a group of files in a .pkg of some type?
It sounds like you want to program something like this yourself, so you have to examine the existing database file on your own for clues to how it is used.

Again, the database software developer might be good to contact, as they may provide all the information that you need if you just ask. (or not, if the database is proprietary information)

And, your information is really sketchy.
I'm fairly sure if you provide more details about the software, someone here may be familiar with some basic information.


----------



## supanatral (Mar 5, 2009)

the file name is .LIBX


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 5, 2009)

Can you possibly use a few more words?
Like - what software creates (or uses) this file?
What is the database usage, (what kind of data is in it?) 
Who is the developer?

These are not really questions where I need answers, but to help you decide how to move ahead.
The file extension that you provided (not a file name, but nevermind that) is not in general use, so the next step should be the developer.
Do you know the developer, or do you have any information you can use to contact the developer? That would be a really good next step, I think.


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 5, 2009)

You could open the database file in a plain text editor or hex editor and see if there are any clues there. With SQLite databases, for example, the first bit of the file reads "SQLite format 3", so it's obvious.

I can't say I have much experience with other kinds of databases, but this is an easy and logical test.

It's perfectly likely, though, that the program does not use a common database scheme, and its "database" is just a custom file format. In that case you're out of luck unless you either get the specs from the author or reverse-engineer it.


----------

